# Man shot dead on Stapleton Road



## Geri (Jul 3, 2011)

It was only a matter of time, I suppose.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-14005741

Wonder if that will be the end of the Coach House's licence, assuming it's not just coincidence that that was where it happened.

Quite a few news sources (Yahoo and Metro) have decided that Stapleton Road is now in St Pauls.


----------



## embree (Jul 4, 2011)

I was only saying the other day how Stapleton Road is often described as being in St Pauls. And then this gets reported...


----------



## Geri (Jul 4, 2011)

Just got back from town, the place is crawling with police - I mean literally, as they are on their hands and knees doing fingertip searches. I assume they are looking for stray bullets, as the gun would be pretty obvious to the naked eye. 

Apparently there were smashed windows and lots of blood on the pavement outside the Kashmir in Easton High Street as well, which is a bit odd.


----------



## JHE (Jul 4, 2011)

> A 23-year-old man has been shot dead on the street in Bristol...



The word on the street is that the bastard had it coming:  he'd been spotted shopping in Tesco.


----------



## Geri (Jul 5, 2011)

It seems as though two groups of Londoners decided to have a shoot out on the streets of Easton - neither the dead man or any of the people are arrested are from Bristol. Fucking idiots.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 5, 2011)

I had to get a taxi to work on Sunday morning as all the buses had been diverted. When I got to work -at the BRI, it was locked down and there were armed police outside A&E as the two other victims were being treated inside.


----------



## Geri (Jul 5, 2011)

Where do you get the bus from normally - Robertson Road? The buses would have to go down the M32 I would have thought, as Stapleton Road is closed alongside the M32 cafe.


----------



## teccuk (Jul 5, 2011)

You can now follow First on twitter or use www.travelbristol.org to see bus diversions. Its handy.


----------



## Geri (Jul 6, 2011)

It would be handy if I knew how to use Twitter.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 7, 2011)

Geri said:


> Where do you get the bus from normally - Robertson Road? The buses would have to go down the M32 I would have thought, as Stapleton Road is closed alongside the M32 cafe.


 
On a Sunday morning (at 6.30 ) I get the N2 which is the night bus-it's the only one that gets me in to town in time for an early shift. By the time I had walked up to the shell garage at Eastville Park (which is where it was diverted) I had missed it. Luckily there was a girl who also works at the BRI and we shared a taxi-which worked out cheaper! I will walk in from now on anyway as the woman that drives the N2 does not always stop!!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 7, 2011)

teccuk said:


> You can now follow First on twitter or use www.travelbristol.org to see bus diversions. Its handy.


 
I do not have the means to get on line whilst waititng for a bus- I got the cops to phone up the bus company for me


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 7, 2011)

Anyway I found out today that the other 2 people that got shot were friends of a friend and were caught in the crossfire and were nothing to o with the initial incident. One got shot in the leg and the other in the bum. Sucks big time.


----------



## Geri (Jul 7, 2011)

kalidarkone said:


> Anyway I found out today that the other 2 people that got shot were friends of a friend and were caught in the crossfire and were nothing to o with the initial incident. One got shot in the leg and the other in the bum. Sucks big time.


 
That's awful. I hope they they make a full recovery and the people who did it get sent to prison for a long, long time.


----------



## teccuk (Jul 11, 2011)

kalidarkone said:


> I do not have the means to get on line whilst waititng for a bus- I got the cops to phone up the bus company for me


 
Haha! Cool.

Y'know you can get Android PAYG phones for 60 quid now though


----------



## embree (Jul 11, 2011)

teccuk said:


> Haha! Cool.
> 
> Y'know you can get Android PAYG phones for 60 quid now though


 
Not everyone has £60 to spend on a phone


----------



## teccuk (Jul 13, 2011)

Fair point.


----------

